# Wesleyan University?



## Cine (Aug 6, 2007)

Does anybody know about it's film program? Is it undergraduate or graduate? And does it really cost about $43000?? What you think about it's program?


----------



## Elevation Pictures (Aug 6, 2007)

I do know Michael Bay attended Wesleyan, and he donates many a dollars to their film department.  Other than that...nothing


----------

